# denist



## aileenlennon (Oct 18, 2008)

does any one know a good english dentist in quesada or torrevija , an how much would it cost to get your teeth bleached


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

The one most people seem to recommend now is the English Dentist by The Arches. You can see the surgery from the Benijófar- Quesada roundabout. 

I would always use a Spanish dentist myself and can't advise about bleaching.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

I use a Spanish dentist, and she's brilliant ... regrettably not in you area. but in general costs are much much much less than the UK, a filling costing just €40


----------



## aileenlennon (Oct 18, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> The one most people seem to recommend now is the English Dentist by The Arches. You can see the surgery from the Benijófar- Quesada roundabout.
> 
> I would always use a Spanish dentist myself and can't advise about bleaching.


thats great thanks steve


----------



## aileenlennon (Oct 18, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> I use a Spanish dentist, and she's brilliant ... regrettably not in you area. but in general costs are much much much less than the UK, a filling costing just €40


thank you i am in ireland so a dentist is very expensive ,more than the uk i think


----------

